# Water Softener?



## Clarkbug (Mar 27, 2014)

Hello All.

So I'm starting to look into water softeners.  Finally got the water tested thinking I had some iron, turns out its just hard.  

I know I can go the Sears/HD/Lowes route to get one, since they all seem to be the same maker.  Then there is the WaterBoss that is sold through my local hardware store.  After that it moves into the Kinetico/Fleck/Clack based systems.  

Anyone have any thoughts?  The high end products are quite expensive, but I'm wondering if its worth the price.  

Anyone used any of the no-salt systems?  Any thoughts on those?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Highbeam (Mar 27, 2014)

Clark, I just got done installing an iron filter that I bought from cleanwaterstore.com. It is a fleck based system that includes a side tank and has all of the same brine, regen, backwash cycles as a salt based softener. I love the quality of the components, the tech support, the price, and the service from the company. I would certainly recommend a non-hardware store solution when treating your water. The additional cost is small and there is a 6 month money back guarantee if the system doesn't work. THe tech guys will take your test report and recommend a system.

Here'a  photo of the one I just installed.  A little overboard with raw and treated gauges and hosebibs but it was easy. Oh and I also put in a 60 mesh grit filter ahead of the iron filter.

Give them a look at their website, you'll be doing some reading for sure.


----------



## Clarkbug (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks for the tip Highbeam, Ill check out that link!

I know enough to dabble in water treatment, so its not all greek to me, but its good to know that they have good info.


----------



## arbutus (Mar 27, 2014)

I have installed and been pleased with two systems from Ohio Pure Water.  Maybe eight components - very easy to put together.



Both had the Fleck 5600 mechanical meter valve.  One was 36000 grain, the one in my current house is 48k grain.

Do some reading on sizing your system for optimal salt usage
There are plenty of other internet retailers that sell complete systems too.

http://www.ohiopurewater.com/shop/customer/home.php?cat=173

I absolutely recommend you buy a stainless or brass bypass.


----------



## Clarkbug (Mar 27, 2014)

Definitely want an efficient system when it comes to salt usage.  Im a little worried about the backwash heading into my septic system, and I dont have much of an other option, unfortunately.  Want to try and keep the volume that Im washing to a minimum.  Only about 8 grains of hardness, and not a huge use for water right now, so I dont need a huge system.  Thanks for another link to check out!


----------



## johneh (Mar 28, 2014)

This one of many reviews of discharging water softeners to a septic system
I have been doing it for 35 years with no ill effects
http://www.caitechnologies.com/wate...ater-softener-discharge-on-septic-systems.htm


----------



## Clarkbug (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks for that link.  I had heard/read about issues with the brine discharge into a heavy clay soil, but wasnt sure how much was really involved.  

Now to read some more, figure out what the budget is, and how to attack the basement plumbing.  Im pretty sure I have EVERY piping type used in the last 50 years or so in the area I would install the softener.


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 28, 2014)

Maybe it would be the right time to put in a whole house filter as well.


----------



## Michael Golden (Mar 29, 2014)

I put a lowes water softener in last fall, it is all I needed. I have not had calcium buildup since, it was the ticket for my house.


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 29, 2014)

Our house came with a Culligan water softener.  It had some kind of problem that I tried and tried to fix, but couldn't.  Called up that Culligan Man, and more than a few bucks later, problem solved; and it's stayed solved.


----------



## Clarkbug (Mar 30, 2014)

I wont ever use Culligan for anything if I can help it.  Bad past history, and they really like to charge you through the nose.


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 30, 2014)

I know.  But they actually fixed it, so I'm conflicted.


----------



## DickRussell (Dec 10, 2014)

I installed a Sears Kenmore 420 series in my house a couple of years ago, doing the plumbing myself. I have isolation/bypass valves in the system, so that I can even remove the unit while leaving the house with water. The unit measures water usage, and with the hardness level entered (from the water analysis) it schedules a regeneration only as needed, which I told it to hold until 2am. I've found that the system uses very little salt, yet the water is soft and we no longer get brown stains in the toilets (from the water anyway). I have had no problems whatsoever with the unit. All I do is lift up the cover to check for salt bridging now and then, and add a bag if needed (very infrequently).

As for the sodium, two ions of sodium (from regular salt, sodium chloride) wind up in the water for each one ion of calcium or magnesium removed. You can look up info on actual amounts of salt ingested from drinking the water compared to whatever is in the food you eat. Only those on the most strict salt intake diets need be concerned. If sodium is a problem, you can use potassium chloride instead of sodium chloride, although it costs a bit more.


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 10, 2014)

WilliamSPaquin said:


> Salt less water softener provides naturally pure water because it dose not uses salt to soften water means no extra salt content in water. It removes all chemical and Iron, Mg solvent in water. Salt is also harmful for heart and BP patients so it minimizes the health risk, piping also can get corrode by salt so it keeps you safe from many problems and diseases in long run.


 
Scam alert. There is no such thing as a saltfree water softener. You can only soften the water by removing the calcium and magnesium and replacing it with salt ion.

Troll. Nice first post.


----------



## CrufflerJJ (Feb 8, 2015)

I was not impressed with our WaterBoss.  Numerous leaks over the years I owned it, especially fun when it would overflow & puke salt water all over our floor.

Finally threw it out & installed a Clack based system.  No more hassles.


----------



## mopar440_6 (Feb 8, 2015)

Our house came with one of the Whirlpool all in one units. I've been pretty happy with it so far. Seems to be pretty easy on the salt and between the wife and two kids we go through a LOT of water.


----------

